# If Bibleworks doesn't release a Mac version I'm going to...



## SolaScriptura (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been a faithful Bibleworks user and advocate for years (check the past threads)...

But the new Logos 4 stuff is super. I don't feel like installing Windows 7 on my Mac and then paying for and running Parallels just for Bibleworks... not when I've got Logos doing just about everything I want anyway.

I'm going to hold onto my copy of Bibleworks 8, with the unlocks I'ver purchased, about $700 worth of software, in the event that they release a Mac version so that I can "upgrade" to it. But IF they don't...

I'm going to just give it away. That's right. Give it away. If you're a Bibleworks developer and you read this. Take heed.

Admin/Mod... Feel free to close this thread. If/when the new version of Bibleworks is released, if it doesn't have a Mac version, I'll ask for this to be reopened so I can list my criteria for who I'm willing to consider giving it to.


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 13, 2010)

The Mac alternative, Accordance, is like Bibleworks but way easier to use. I say that as a PC and Bibleworks owner. I hate Logos; I find it slow and unwieldy, not to mention their packages are all the books I'd never want for a price I'd never pay.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't like Accordance.

Logos is really good now... and I've got ALL the major commentary series. I've functionally made obselete all my sermon prep books on my shelves.... and when you move like I've moved - across the country 3 times in 4 years, with another move coming up in June - that is a precious, precious thing.

But that said, I've used Bibleworks for so long that I can do it pretty well, and as good as Logos is, I still think that for straight original language exegesis, Bibleworks is probably a bit "better." But not so much so that I'm willing to stick with it no matter what.


----------



## KMK (Nov 13, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> The Mac alternative, Accordance, is like Bibleworks but way easier to use. I say that as a PC and Bibleworks owner. I hate Logos; I find it slow and unwieldy, not to mention their packages are all the books I'd never want for a price I'd never pay.


 
O many things are available for free online these days I have hesitated in buying any software for my Mac. I wonder if it would be possible to read everything that is available for free, let alone that which you pay for.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 14, 2010)

I run both Logos and Bibleworks on my Mac. I use a program called Parallels. Check it out before you start giving good tools away! 

Parallels Desktop 6 for Mac - The #1 choice of customers worldwide


----------



## ClayPot (Nov 14, 2010)

VirtualBox is a virtual machine that you can use on a Mac to run Windows for free. Might be what you want so that you can run your Bibleworks.


----------



## littlepeople (Nov 14, 2010)

Windows runs all these programs with no difficulty. I'm not sure I understand the problem?


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 14, 2010)

I will take your copy of Bible works! I start seminary next year and I made the switch from Mac to Windows! I would love it especially for its use of French Bibles because I live in Québec and I want to study (Farel Seminary) and minister (ERQ) here Lord willing! I would even be willing to maybe work out a flex payment perhaps to get your copy...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 14, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> I run both Logos and Bibleworks on my Mac. I use a program called Parallels. Check it out before you start giving good tools away!





SolaScriptura said:


> I don't feel like installing Windows 7 on my Mac and then paying for and running Parallels just for Bibleworks... not when I've got Logos doing just about everything I want anyway.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 14, 2010)

jogri17 said:


> I will take your copy of Bible works! I start seminary next year and I made the switch from Mac to Windows! I would love it especially for its use of French Bibles because I live in Québec and I want to study (Farel Seminary) and minister (ERQ) here Lord willing! I would even be willing to maybe work out a flex payment perhaps to get your copy...


 
Sorry, I would only consider giving it to some poor, over worked, under paid pastor. As a seminarian I believe you are still at the crawl phase. (In the crawl, walk, run sequence.) In my not inconsiderable estimation, there is much value in learning how to do exegesis the hard old fashioned way. Only once you have learned to work "harder" do I think it is prudent to find ways to work "smarter." As such, I am convinced that to give you tools like software would be to seriously undercut your education in how to do original language research.

---------- Post added at 07:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 AM ----------




Semper Fidelis said:


> nleshelman said:
> 
> 
> > I run both Logos and Bibleworks on my Mac. I use a program called Parallels. Check it out before you start giving good tools away!
> ...


 
Thank you, Rich. Nice to know that someone reads what I write.


----------



## KMK (Nov 14, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> I run both Logos and Bibleworks on my Mac. I use a program called Parallels. Check it out before you start giving good tools away!
> 
> Parallels Desktop 6 for Mac - The #1 choice of customers worldwide


 
Very interesting.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 14, 2010)

Sorry Ben. Just meant to say that you don't have to run Windows 7. You can use an older version of Windows that you can get on Ebay. I use XP- anything to make BW work.


----------



## re4med (Nov 15, 2010)

To my knowledge (and I am in a unique position to say this) Bibleworks will not be making a MAC version and it makes no sense for them to do that. PC's still control a huge majority of the market and Accordance has the MAC world pretty tied up. So, do not hold your breath as to seeing Bibleworks going MAC any time soon.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 25, 2010)

littlepeople said:


> *Windows* runs all these programs with no difficulty. I'm not sure I understand the problem?


 
The problem is in bold.


----------

